# Kung Fu Panda & the Mysteries



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw Kung Fu Panda a few days ago and I have to say it's one of the most Masonic movies I've seen in a long time. It was fun but had a deeper side that seemed to be pulled straight from the ritual. I recommend this movie to all Masons and their kids. 

Has anyone else noticed what I did?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 7, 2009)

well i did notice that you look like the panda.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL that is a bit true. Are you the Kung Fu Panda? I will have to watch it again to see.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 7, 2009)

That is a kid's cartoon movie right?


----------



## Sirius (Aug 7, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> That is a kid's cartoon movie right?



It's for the whole family.


----------



## Luke (Aug 9, 2009)

Skadoosh!


----------



## Luke (Aug 9, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda: The Kaboom of Doom comes out June 3rd in 2011.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 11, 2009)

funny enough Sirius I thought the same thing, especialy with what the secrect dragon scroll said and Po even showed and told Ti Lung the secrect but he still did not get it and wielded no special powers as Po did a true Master!! My kids are getting ready to watch it again, I had to ask what the pandas name was and they remembered they loved that movie!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 11, 2009)

rhitland said:


> funny enough Sirius I thought the same thing, especialy with what the secrect dragon scroll said and Po even showed and told Ti Lung the secrect but he still did not get it and wielded no special powers as Po did a true Master!! My kids are getting ready to watch it again, I had to ask what the pandas name was and they remembered they loved that movie!



Did you notice Po wears a somewhat familiar looking apron? Did you hear Shifu say he would rather die than give up the secret? 

 Skadoosh!


----------



## Luke (Aug 11, 2009)

Skadoosh is right!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 11, 2009)

Luke said:


> Skadoosh is right!



Just you wait, Luke. After you're Raised to the Sublime Degree, you're gonna feel like Po.


----------



## Luke (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe I'll be locked up in a dungeon for a real long time and when I finally escape, with a duck feather, I'll beat up everyone except "Po". 

... or maybe I'll just continue making secret ingredient soup in another town.

... or maybe you're right. I'll find out I knew all along.


----------

